# Cat (3 legs) found Sheffield.



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

How do you lose a cat with 3 legs? Especially one as noisy as this one! 

Well, it's been hanging around since early last Autumn. Big tabby with collar no chip (forgot to ask at vets what sex - mind you it's probably irrelevant as the missing leg is on the nearside rear). 

Neutered and tame, it has been fed until just before xmas by a couple in their 90's who couldn't let it in and worried about the snow. So guess who's the new cat's mother! 

Tried everything in Sheffield to find owners- all neighbours/rescues/vets/forums and wider net sites. Not a blip. Not wise to put card in shops, as have had dodgy phone calls previously. Though this would probably be the best way! 

So I'm just putting Louie on here as the missing leg is such a distinguishing feature. Just maybe someone has friends/family in Sheffield 6 and he comes from their street. 

I know what kind of detectives MHF members are - plus the pet owners might spy an ad on another forum for him. 

Many thanks. - Helena. :animalcat: and Louie.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Helena a cat will befriend any one who is kind enough to feed it.
Maybe the owners have passed away or even moved home.

You should have named him Lucky.

IE Lucky that someone does care for him.

Dave p


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

Yes - in fact the last one that pitched up was called Lucky! He had pneumonia and had to have his willy chopped off. Lived a few years with us though, so perhaps lucky after all.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

vardy said:


> He had pneumonia and had to have his willy chopped off.


 8O 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

I had pneumonia (sp?) but they gave me antibiotics for it (thank god!)

Joe :roll: :roll:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Gosh i had better be care full what i catch.

dave p


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

It cost 3 grand after all the post op care and all. And the New Zealander vet had to abandon some super important cricket match.

Silted up irreversibly after the pneumonia - so guys, when nursie says drink 'lots of fluids' Ya better do it!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

I think you will have to be very lucky if anyon ever claims the cat

we had a cat turn up in our garage last year, jet black and a bit timid (or so it pretended), we did the same as you rang round the vets, cat rescues etc with no joy

It wouldnt't come out of the garage, everytime we broughtr it out , she would promptly run back in, we thought it was not healthy for the cat to spend its days in a dark garage and we couldnt bring it in as my cat hated it

Pickles (named by my Grandaughter) now lives happily with my Daughter, 2 dogs and another cat not to mention the 3 grandchildren increasing to 4 in the Summer, my Daughters partner Chris doen't know who to feed first :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Anne


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Hi Vardy

Maybe call Crystal Peaks?

One member of staff ran a cats rescue - don't know if she's still there, but may be a lead

Another place is on Dore Road - can't remember the number yet, but big posh house (like they all are), wouldn't expect it to be a cats rescue, but it is

Methinks you have yourself a pet though

Wish we had the time, resources etc to take him/her

I'll ask around to see if anybody could home it if you wish

Otto


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

Thank you for the suggestions and uplifting tales! He is driving me right round the twist - but he's safe here for now.

Gonna need a diet soon though, or the one leg won't cope. Think it's been the lack of exercise due to snow for me AND the cat.

For me, it's the pool - him, he's getting thrown out to chase some mice. 

I think I've been had. (again). I'm sure they pass the word round their feline friends as to who the neighbourhood mug is!!! :lol:


----------

